# PPI's for GERD...how many days to treat?



## 20070 (Dec 13, 2005)

I have been on Protonix, Nexium, abd Prevacid for about 45 days now to treat GERD. I also was diagnosed with IBS as well. I seem to get abdominal pain some days whn I take Protonix. I stopped taking them for a couple of days and had awful rebound symptoms (acid overflow). Has anyone had success weening themselves of PPI's?I'm tired of relying on pills to feel better. Anyone have any suggestions? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well I think that GERD can be chronic and so a few months of treatment isn 't going to make it go away.If there is an underlying treatable thing that is causing it, and you fix that (like a hiatal hernia for those that get symptoms from it) then you can go off the meds more easily.When I need them I can come off them because what causes me problems is NSAID's. I have to go on them for usually something like 3-6 months if I need to use NSAID type of medication for any length of time. I get more of a gastritis from it, but there can be some heartburn as well.If you have erosions in the esophagus you probably need to stay on them long enough for that to heal or I'd expect stopping them pre-healed could be really painful (you aren't used to the pain anymore so when it comes back because the acid hit it that would be worse than when it was ongoing) The Nexium site says 4-8 weeks to heal so for that 45 days might not be enough.K.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

As soon as this turns into long term reflux, hernias, and esophigal damage, then I think you have to listen to the doctors. If it hasn't reached that point, I have eliminated all of my digestive problems, along with my D, with a flavonoid supplement. (Yes, I know, it is still a pill; but it seems to correct the indigestion/reflux, rather than just acting on the acid; and it is useful in improving the health of your cardiovascular system, as well.) If you have a month or two to add it to whatever else you are taking, you might find it worthwhile. Mark


----------



## 20070 (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks Kathleen & Overitnow,I do not have any erosions of the esophagus, and seldomly have GERD. I was surprised when they told me I had it after my upper GI. I get abdominal pain when I take Prontonix, it seems to make my IBS symptoms worse. I am going to stop for a few days and try an otc like prilosec along with levsin and apple cider vinegar (I have heard good things regarding Bragg's ACV).Wish me luck!!thanks againTim


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2006)

Hey getoutside, I am not promoting it, but Bragg's ACV is working well for me. Now on it for 2 months and only took Zantac 5 times when I was away from home. Not comfy to carry around a bottle of Braggs. LOLI mix small amounts in cold water and now I enjoy the taste.char


----------

